# Pet peeves



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Got any?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes. Cell phones for one and the DFC's who use them when pushing shopping carts for example.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Yes. Cell phones for one and the DFC's who use them when pushing shopping carts for example.


And the new trend where they put the cell phone on "speaker" and hold it in front of them so everyone around can enjoy both sides of the conversation.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even a number of my pet peeves can be a bit controversial, so,..............


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yah, people that post about pet peeves!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> And the new trend where they put the cell phone on "speaker" and hold it in front of them so everyone around can enjoy both sides of the conversation.


Then you just join in on the conversation.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> And the new trend where they put the cell phone on "speaker" and hold it in front of them so everyone around can enjoy both sides of the conversation.





Electraglide said:


> Then you just join in on the conversation.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Telephone polls, mobile or land line, telephone, internet or mail surveys. Real estate sales people, phone internet or mail. Political parties seeking donations, phone, internet or door knocking. Religious groups ringing your door bell pedalling their religion or asking for donations to help the poor at 6:30 AM any day. They must have a death wish to do this on Saturday and Sunday.
*#*(*#*(B#(*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

I have to say, that I have *no* pet peeves anymore.
I've got to a point where I accept the fact that 'society's f*cked'.
And because of that, I no longer care, really, about anything anymore.
I haven't been happier since.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Got any?


Hey, don't get me started. I've been working on my patience for 34 years now and unfortunately, I still have some.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Yes. Cell phones for one and the DFC's who use them when pushing shopping carts for example.


Hey, I had to look up DFC and it came up "Delicious Flat Chest". Help me out with this one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Acronyms


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

CBC Radio and their political stance. Why do Canadian taxpayers have to financially support an entity that is politically biased?


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I hate stupid people. Stupid, ignorant; call it what you will.

Case in point:

I was going to my bank this morning. To get to the bank, I use the entrance to Target. It's two lanes: one lane enters and one lane exits. Pretty simple stuff, right?

Well, as I make the left hand turn into the "enter", there's a car, facing me, in my lane. The woman in the car was trying to nudge her way in between two cars who were properly situated in the "exit" lane. The problem was that the "exit" lane wasn't moving (they had a red light) and, now, the enter lane also wasn't moving because of this lunkhead in the Toyota. I leaned on my horn and this woman gave me a look as though I should, for whatever reason, be perfectly accepting of her profound lack of driving skills. People in the exit lane started yelling at her to back up. Instead, she tried to push her way past me on the right side of my truck.

Naturally, I eased my truck to the right to prevent this.

She finally back up enough for me to inch by her. As I went past her, I looked at her and could see that she had to be in, at least, her late 80's. I'm not a fan of telling anyone they can't drive but, honestly, someone needs to rip up that woman's license...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a similar event recently. I'm entering a parking lot, with cars behind me, in a ONE WAY entrance and some lady is driving straight towards me...the WRONG way. She looks at us as though we should all move to let her continue. I just sat there until she came to her senses and backed up.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

pet peeves...when they are too noticeable


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Hey, I had to look up DFC and it came up "Delicious Flat Chest". Help me out with this one.


Well the first word is dumb.....and not in the can't speak sense.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, most of the usual cell phone crap.

Mushrooms in everything. People and restaurants who seem to think everyone likes the bloody things in everything. I hate them in everything.

Appointment and lesson no-shows.

Aggressive drivers. 

Give me time and I'll think of more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who make assumptions based on false information.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The word "Peeve"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

People that have to access their overhead luggage during flights.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

People that keep peeves as pets.
Peeves should be free to roam wild. They really can't be domesticated. So, why try?





GF^%@


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When you're stuck on a crowded escalator, and there's someone in front of you, and someone behind you, and when you get to the top, the person directly in front of you just stops and stands there looking upwards in all directions like they just arrived in stupidville...

You're trying not to run into them, while the person behind you is getting pushed into you.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

D'Addarios on a Bigsby


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are three of mine.s

1. Perfumes and other strongly scented products. (invasion of my space)
2. Left Lane Bandits. (if people are passing you on the right, OR you see a long line of cars in your rear view mirror, you're in the WRONG LANE!)
3. Gymnasium "super setters". (If everyone did this.........)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Milkman said:


> 1. Perfumes and other strongly scented products. (invasion of my space)


People who don't realize that cologne is for after shower, not instead of.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> D'Addarios on a Bigsby


Guilty as charged.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cell phones are at the top of my list for many reasons. They have taken us over. I'm just tired of seeing them glued to everyone's hand.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Cell phones are at the top of my list for many reasons. They have taken us over. I'm just tired of seeing them glued to everyone's hand.


When I make the time to meet &talk to somebody in person, their cellphone ringing is more important.




Oh, there is a list. Must find list of grievances.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> People who don't realize that cologne is for after shower, not instead of.


There's really no justification in wearing any scent that reaches me from 3 or 4' away.

If you stink, wash.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually have one: guitarists that refuse to trim the string ends at the tuners - leathal weapons.
Found another: guitarists on stage or TV with grungy guitar bodies.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I share a large home with my brother.

He likes to wait until he goes downstairs to start imparting important information to me, as if there's a snowball's chance in Hell that I'll be able to understand a single thing he's saying...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Here are three of mine.s
> 
> 1. Perfumes and other strongly scented products. (invasion of my space)
> 2. Left Lane Bandits. (if people are passing you on the right, OR you see a long line of cars in your rear view mirror, you're in the WRONG LANE!)
> 3. Gymnasium "super setters". (If everyone did this.........)


I had a woman come into my workplace the other day just reeking of perfume! I almost threw up. Noxious.

"Super setter" = equipment hogs

I hate people who sweat profusely on equipment and never wipe their bodily fluids off the equipment I am about to use.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I just attached a no fragrance sign to my student music stand. Older women and teenage boys are the worst, but anyone can surprise you with a cologne attack.

Attack of the colognes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes when I walk into the locker room at my gym, I'm obliged to hold my breath.

The stench of Axe body spray is overpowering.

Man, if you stink bad enough to require such intervention you may have a medical condition to solve.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Yes. Cell phones for one and the DFC's who use them when pushing shopping carts for example.


I use mine when pushing a shopping cart all the time. It is kind of unavoidable considering the shopping list is on the phone.



Krelf said:


> CBC Radio and their political stance. Why do Canadian taxpayers have to financially support an entity that is politically biased?


Agreed. I can't be the only one who is interested in both sides of the dialogue.



Steve6D said:


> I hate stupid people. Stupid, ignorant; call it what you will.


I'm a little lenient to those who don't know any better (the ignorant). However, the height of stupidity is when people DO in fact know better, but CHOOSE to remain ignorant. Drives me insane!



Mooh said:


> Appointment and lesson no-shows.


People who could care less about the inconvenience and expense they constantly inflict on others when they undoubtedly explode on the nearest bystander whenever they don't instantly get their way.



Lola said:


> People who make assumptions based on false information.


And people who willfully spread false information.



jb welder said:


> People that have to access their overhead luggage during flights.


I don't fly enough to know why that is a problem. I always assumed the carry-on luggage was there so you could access it if needed during the flight.



Milkman said:


> 1. Perfumes and other strongly scented products. (invasion of my space)


Oh god yes!



> 2. Left Lane Bandits. (if people are passing you on the right, OR you see a long line of cars in your rear view mirror, you're in the WRONG LANE!)


Indeed! Why is this so hard for people to comprehend?



> 3. Gymnasium "super setters". (If everyone did this.........)


I might do a superset here or there, but usually only if the gym isn't too busy.



Steve6D said:


> He likes to wait until he goes downstairs to start imparting important information to me, as if there's a snowball's chance in Hell that I'll be able to understand a single thing he's saying...


I have a big problem with this one and my wife does it all the time. She speaks with the same quiet tone whether we're in a quiet room together, across the house, or in a crowded venue. When we're out in public, I always have to ask her to repeat herself because she speaks so quietly and is usually walking away at the same time. She'll repeat herself at the same volume, still not facing me. Sometimes I end up getting her to repeat it 3 or 4 times before I finally stick my ear next to her mouth so I can actually hear her. Of course, that's when she finally decides to shout it out, making my ears ring. Good times!

It looks like every one else has already formed my list for me, but there's one VERY serious pet peeve of mine that hasn't been mentioned. It's this weird propensity certain people have to be offended by anything and anyone. Constantly manipulating others with their victim playing. It turns my stomach...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, I just attached a no fragrance sign to my student music stand. Older women and teenage boys are the worst, but anyone can surprise you with a cologne attack.
> 
> Attack of the colognes.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


My wife is allergic to most scents and most are now chemically made these days. I had a friend who died recently from a brain tumour who was so sensitive to perfumes that it gave him migraines and often made him go blind (he could only see a bunch of spots) for a little while.

When I encounter people who are wearing strong scents, I now speak out loud saying something like, "Wow, someone poured on the perfume this morning!" I hope they get the message. 

At our Bible assemblies, conventions and other meetings, we are often reminded NOT to wear any as it affects many others.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> "Wow, someone poured on the perfume this morning!"


With some it's as if they took a bath in it.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

People that feel they have to honk their horn when they're leaving so everyone on the street knows about it!
People that don't realize they can press the little button in the inside of the car door to lock it instead of using the remote which disturbs everyone with the horn blast acknowledgement!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> I use mine when pushing a shopping cart all the time. It is kind of unavoidable considering the shopping list is on the phone.
> /QUOTE]
> You use a shopping list? I just write things down on a piece of paper that gets put in my pocket and forgotten. The ones that get me are the ones talking on their phone and run into me or other people. I have been known to comment on this as I boot the shopping cart back into the DFC who's pushing it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> My wife is allergic to most scents and most are now chemically made these days. I had a friend who died recently from a brain tumour who was so sensitive to perfumes that it gave him migraines and often made him go blind (he could only see a bunch of spots) for a little while.
> 
> When I encounter people who are wearing strong scents, I now speak out loud saying something like, "Wow, someone poured on the perfume this morning!" I hope they get the message.
> 
> At our Bible assemblies, conventions and other meetings, we are often reminded NOT to wear any as it affects many others.


Oh I make a point of letting people know their funk is not pleasing to me, but frankly, anyone dumb or ignorant enough to apply bug spray to their body is unlikely to understand.

Perfumes are not the same as somethng you can simply look away from. For those of us who are sensitive to such odours it can generate a headache in fairly short order.

Honestly it seems to me like men are worse offenders than women.

I even go to the extent of using unscented deodorant. Covering up skank with stank is not a good system IMO.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2016)




----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Idiots who forward emails to their entire address books, without taking the time to trim the headers of course, so you need to press page down ten times to get to the email contents (which by then is html-formatted about ten characters wide) only to find some stupid fake story or hoax. After wasting time trying to educate them about snopes.com or a simple google search, to no avail, I now have a number of contacts whose emails I often delete simply based on the subject line. Unfortunately, I can't just killfile them as they do need to reach me sometimes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't express how similar my feelings are to that of Louis CK. Essentially everything he says is dead on imo. 

The only way we differ is that I have mentally formed the antidote. When I look at someone who repulses me...or frustrates me...or stinks...or can't raise a kid...I try very hard to picture them as being my own blood. I actually try to do this with everyone I can. It frustrates my wife at times, because she thinks some people take advantage of me, but at the same time, I think it's why she married me (that, and I used to be f'n hot and charming - now I'm just aging and gassy)

Anywho, here's one from today:

I was at Cosmo Music earlier today and watched about 7 employees surround the prettiest idiot I've heard in a while (I think she actually works there). They were doing everything short of bukkake, and it was pathetic. What are they trying to achieve? A memory to knock one out to? A chance to say something funny, intelligent, or (heaven forbid) manipulative?

There was absolutely no way they were interested in the rubbish that was dribbling out of her face. 

Thank god I got banging hotties out of my system when I was younger


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I even go to the extent of using *unscented deodorant.* Covering up skank with stank is not a good system IMO.


We do the same ourselves along with hair spray, etc. We found a place that makes their own unscented deodorant and learned that many of the companies offering unscented products are allowed to put another chemical in that masks the smell and still call it "unscented". We had fallen for that in the past and I wondered why it still bothered my wife. If seems you have to double check everything these days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Parents who let their youngsters run wild in our local mall! It's not the kids fault but the parents. I am talking 3 years and up! My kids never acted like some of the ones I see!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So far the unscented products I've used (all stick type deodorants) have not caused me any problems at all.

I don't use any sprays and not much hairspray at all.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a different problem than you guys. I have a pheromone problem that results in an unusual attraction of the opposite sex. I found a company that will make me this special product that does help quite a bit.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> D'Addarios on a Bigsby


Who the heck can see that? Personally, Bigsbys have always been a peeve of mine; mostly for the butt ugliness of them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Merlin said:


> Who the heck can see that? Personally, Bigsbys have always been a peeve of mine; mostly for the butt ugliness of them.


Funny, I think they look cool on some guitars, but I wouldn't want one on any guitar because I don't like the feel and the "tunng stability".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Who the heck can see that? Personally, Bigsbys have always been a peeve of mine; mostly for the butt ugliness of them.


Oh man, a 6120 without a Bigsby is like sex without an O. Or coffee without caffeine. 

People who let their dogs run loose in on-leash areas. I swear, one of these days, I'm gonna kill a dog on the paths I ride. And the owner's gonna look at like I'm at fault. As a note to the peta's out there, I've crashed more than once dodging untrained (and poorly owned) dogs but I'm too old to crash anymore. The next time, the dog's taking the hit. Sorry.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

People who brag about what they have or bought because it was expensive and think that it must be the best because of the price.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I found a real one! 
People who think others are stupid, when they tell a joke they automatically explain it because they think the others are not smart enough to understand it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

amagras said:


> I found a real one!
> People who think others are stupid, when they tell a joke they automatically explain it because they think the others are not smart enough to understand it.


Then there are the people who must have the joke explained to them because they just don't get it, unless they hear a comedian tell the same joke on stage or on TV, then it's the funniest joke ever told.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I hate people in traffic that right pass you. Come on Bozo, I go the exact same speed as the guy I front of me, and the guy in front if him, and the reason I don't go speed limit is because of the sheer number of cars that aren't. You have a death whish, or just hate your car?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Oh man, a 6120 without a Bigsby is like sex without an O. Or coffee without caffeine.
> 
> People who let their dogs run loose in on-leash areas. I swear, one of these days, I'm gonna kill a dog on the paths I ride. And the owner's gonna look at like I'm at fault. As a note to the peta's out there, I've crashed more than once dodging untrained (and poorly owned) dogs but I'm too old to crash anymore. The next time, the dog's taking the hit. Sorry.


One of the reasons to wear boots on a motorcycle. Then there's people who bitch about other peoples dogs barking but don't do a damned thing about their dog barking.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here you go:

Not being able to filter (lane split to you Canucks) like in every other country on the planet - why get a bike to sit in a line of cars on a roasting hot day.

Having to second guess drivers at roundabouts (new phenomenon in Canada but the norm in the YouKay. Fantastic for keeping the traffic flowing)

4-way stops - "After you, no after you, no after you I insist ......arrrggghhh get on with it. The greatest invention to stop the flow of traffic in the known universe)

Tim Hortons coffee

People who say 'I could care less' instead of 'I couldn't care less' - if you could care less, that means you care a little bit and therefore do like what you are bitching about. C'mon Canadians, stop getting influenced by your southerly located ******* neighbours.

Canada Post service

...... etc!!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Anywho, here's one from today:
> 
> I was at Cosmo Music earlier today and watched about 7 employees surround the prettiest idiot I've heard in a while (I think she actually works there). They were doing everything short of bukkake, and it was pathetic. What are they trying to achieve? *A memory to knock one out to*? A chance to say something funny, intelligent, or (heaven forbid) manipulative?




Colloquially known as the 'Wank Bank'


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Not being able to filter (lane split to you Canucks) like in every other country on the planet - why get a bike to sit in a line of cars on a roasting hot day.
> 
> ...


Personally I think "filtering" should continue to be prohibited in Canada (and everywhere else, but that's someone else's problem.

A sense on entitlement on the part of motorcyclists does NOT mean I want you or any one else scraping by my car to cheat their way to the front of the cue. Just for fun, visit Sao Paulo or other places where this practise is common. How many intact side mirrors do you see?
I've been there and the answer is not many.

It's another example of the "me first" mentality that drives many of us nuts.

I'm not crazy about roundabouts either. The average driver gets confused enough at a four way.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have had this conversation many times and it is all about perception. You have been brought up here in Canada and the prohibition of filtering is the norm.

It has nothing to do with a wrongly perceived sense of entitlement or the 'me first' mentality - it is the norm in Europe and cars actually pull over to let you get through. The mentality that car drivers think that this is somewhat of a cheat or selfish on the part of the motorcyclist totally astounds me. I have even had Canadians say they would purposefully knock me off if I filtered between them. Talk about aggressive behaviour - I think it should be allowed and once the perception is changed, all will be well.

As for roundabouts, I am gobsmacked at the driving of some Canadians on them. Again once they become normalised you will realise how much better than 4-way junctions they are at keeping the traffic flowing.

Please don't take offence at anything I say - these are just my observations. I have lived in many, many countries (in Europe, Middle East, Asia ...) and I love Canada!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> I have had this conversation many times and it is all about perception. You have been brought up here in Canada and the prohibition of filtering is the norm.
> 
> It has nothing to do with a wrongly perceived sense of entitlement or the 'me first' mentality - it is the norm in Europe and cars actually pull over to let you get through. The mentality that car drivers think that this is somewhat of a cheat or selfish on the part of the motorcyclist totally astounds me. I have even had Canadians say they would purposefully knock me off if I filtered between them. Talk about aggressive behaviour - I think it should be allowed and once the perception is changed, all will be well.
> 
> As for roundabouts, I am gobsmacked at the driving of some Canadians on them. Again once they become normalised you will realise how much better than 4-way junctions they are at keeping the traffic flowing.


Yes it has been accepted in other countries, but not without a lot of disputes between bikers and "cagers".

Sorry, but you as a biker have no more right or entitlement to get to the front of the line than car and truck drivers.

The first thing I said while being driven around in such places is "no effing way would I drive a nice car here".

Line forms here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh and here's another.

Bicyclists and pedestrians who insist on being protected by the rules of the road, but break them at their convenience.

How many have you seen look both ways and cruise through a red light or jaywalk in the middle of a busy block?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> I have had this conversation many times and it is all about perception. You have been brought up here in Canada and the prohibition of filtering is the norm.
> 
> It has nothing to do with a wrongly perceived sense of entitlement or the 'me first' mentality - it is the norm in Europe and cars actually pull over to let you get through. The mentality that car drivers think that this is somewhat of a cheat or selfish on the part of the motorcyclist totally astounds me. I have even had Canadians say they would purposefully knock me off if I filtered between them. Talk about aggressive behaviour - I think it should be allowed and once the perception is changed, all will be well.
> 
> As for roundabouts, I am gobsmacked at the driving of some Canadians on them. Again once they become normalised you will realise how much better than 4-way junctions they are at keeping the traffic flowing.


I agree.

Roundabouts: This reason is we simply aren't used to them. Drivers suck, but I think they do everywhere, so there's a bit of irrelevancy here.

Yeah, the motorcycle this is definitely a problem with us. Danger aside, people hate anyone with an opportunity. Mike, you've said it yourself - you generally don't like people. It would make sense that you wouldn't like an opportunistic biker.

The only reason I'm against it, is because you'll get hurt, since strangers are absolute fvcking garbage.

Cars jumping out into a merging lane or using an En Route as a means of getting ahead are the true 'me firsts'. I wish I could snipe them from the top of an En Route or kidnap their kid til they stop.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Roundabouts work great...if the people know how to use them...which they don't here. They don't even know how to design them properly here. I came across a roundabout in Wasaga Beach a few weeks back. Basically the center was a small hill with bushes and landscaping on top. You could only see about 30' in either direction. Not enough to judge whether it's safe to merge.

Regarding motorcycles, for me, it's not a question of ME mentality or anything like that. I "get" someone's desire to not have to wait any longer than they have to. For me, it's a safety issue that's most easily avoided by waiting your turn. It's not just the risk of damage to a waiting car, but many other possibilities such as a parked car opening a door. People actually seem to do this MORE safely when it's not allowed. Once it's legal they just seem to get even more careless, because they're allowed to do it. Just an opinion. I had a bike years back and have been guilty of this offense.

Bicyclists that bitch about their rights to be on the road and then don't follow the rules of the road...don't get me started. I live in a small town and the other day, saw AN ENTIRE FAMILY including small children leisurely riding their bikes ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD. Any idea how hard it was for me NOT to say something? Nice parenting pal. And yes, I used to be an avid cyclist (500km/week +) and (almost) always followed the rules of the road. I say almost because I was 17. What are ya gonna do? Stupid teenagers.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe bikers (and car drivers) are better road users in UK as I have ridden there for 30 years without incident. I have filtered like a banshee in Central London. You, Milkman, appear bitter and jealous of bikers and the advantage of owning a bike. I bet you would try and knock me off. This has absolutely nothing to do with entitlement, but eveything to do with the differences between the 2 modes of traffic.

Check out this video, which demonstrates how filtering is allowed but also that there are rules for it and how UK bikers are aware of all the risks involved. If I were to have to sit in this traffic in lane, I would go crazy and may as well be in a car:








That is the end of this subject for me - I have been dragged into long-winded arguments over this with other bitter and twisted Canadian car-drivers. Jim out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-way stops - "After you, no after you, no after you I insist ......arrrggghhh get on with it. The greatest invention to stop the flow of traffic in the known universe)


I will second this one. If people would just pay attention and notice who is there first and GO! I have gotten to the point that if people don't go, I do.

A little 4-way stop story-. I used to live where there was one out in the country about a mile from home. At rush hour, 99% of the cars were going the same way and everyone would stop and look even though they had just been behind the other cars, of which there could be 20 or more and could easily see there was no one coming the other way. Why stop again in another 12-15' and look both ways? Don't they understand that is the reason for the long line of cars at the 4-way stop?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> I have had this conversation many times and it is all about perception. You have been brought up here in Canada and the prohibition of filtering is the norm.
> 
> It has nothing to do with a wrongly perceived sense of entitlement or the 'me first' mentality - it is the norm in Europe and cars actually pull over to let you get through. * The mentality that car drivers think that this is somewhat of a cheat or selfish on the part of the motorcyclist totally astounds me.* I have even had Canadians say they would purposefully knock me off if I filtered between them. Talk about aggressive behaviour - I think it should be allowed and once the perception is changed, all will be well.
> 
> ...


The reason I can't agree on the lane splitting for motorcycles is that at the front of the line, they eventually do hold up traffic as they do hold back others from going ahead as they take someone else's turn. It may not be a lot but it often doesn't take a lot to start or continue a back up. I've seen what just a few brake lights can do on a congested highway. (BTW, I used to ride and did lane split now and again).

As for roundabouts in Canada, the newer ones they are putting in are too small, not giving drivers the time and space to merge and exit without slowing down and almost stopping when there is other traffic. There is a good one in Dartmouth, NS and it works great because of its size. If they were all proportionately that size in relation to the traffic flow, they wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

We could put signs up that read "motorcyclists are special, pull over and let them go by because they can do it in other country's and we don't want them to leave Canada"^)@#

As for could or couldn't care less, I never use either one of those sayings. I care about everything.

Please don't take offence at anything I say - these are just my observations.


Update: Whoops, forgot smiley faces again.GF^%@


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> We could put signs up that read "motorcyclists are special, pull over and let them go by because they can do it in other country's and we don't want them to leave Canada"
> 
> As for could or couldn't care less, I never use either one of those sayings. I care about everything.
> 
> Please don't take offence at anything I say - these are just my observations.


Oh oh - I've upset someone! Passive Aggressive post warning!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> I hate people in traffic that right pass you. Come on Bozo, I go the exact same speed as the guy I front of me, and the guy in front if him, and the reason I don't go speed limit is because of the sheer number of cars that aren't. You have a death whish, or just hate your car?


In Europe, that's referred to as undertaking. Very illegal over there - but so is it's cause, the fvcking jerk in the fast lane that won't go the speed of traffic and won't get out of the fast lane. If not for those morons, there would be no need to undertake, the faster car could get around the slower car. 

And Jim, I don't think there's any argument that Brits and Euros in general are much better drivers than we are in NA. We suck balls at driving (well, not me personally , but in general). We can't deal with roundabouts, but we are equally inept at four way stops. People, get a clue and drive like it's your primary preoccupation and not that 6th thing in your head you have to think about, right after your cellphone call and text message and that burrito you're eating. 

And the only thing worse than they way people drive over here is the way we 'pedest'. Yep, walk right in front of that car going at speed because you have the right-of-way. I mean, you weigh 200lb and that car only weighs 4000. It'll be a close battle but you are at least in the right. Very, very dead - but damn, you were in the right. Smart, real smart.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> Maybe bikers (and car drivers) are better road users in UK as I have ridden there for 30 years without incident. I have filtered like a banshee in Central London. You, Milkman, appear bitter and jealous of bikers and the advantage of owning a bike. I bet you would try and knock me off. This has absolutely nothing to do with entitlement, but eveything to do with the differences between the 2 modes of traffic.
> 
> Check out this video, which demonstrates how filtering is allowed but also that there are rules for it and how UK bikers are aware of all the risks involved. If I were to have to sit in this traffic in lane, I would go crazy and may as well be in a car:
> 
> ...


Last word sort of guy?

No, I'm not bitter.

I simply believe in fairness and your statement that I would "try to knock you off" is pretty ridiculous. I'm a safe a careful driver.

Advantage of owning a bike? Do you mean you should be able to do whatever you like because you're on a bike?

Pffft.

I'm all about sharing the road, but if I'm in a lane and there's a car in the lane beside me, why should I have to squeeze over so a motorcycle can squeeze between us and hope they're coordinated enough to pass through a space intended for two cars?

The overpopulation in other countries is their concern.

There's no reason for you as a biker to be able to jump the cue.

I move over for ambulances and emergency vehicles. I move over when I see a breakdown on the highway.

I give motorcycles the same respect I give any motorists.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

sorbz62 said:


> Maybe bikers (and car drivers) are better road users in UK as I have ridden there for 30 years without incident. I have filtered like a banshee in Central London. You, Milkman, appear bitter and jealous of bikers and the advantage of owning a bike. I bet you would try and knock me off. This has absolutely nothing to do with entitlement, but eveything to do with the differences between the 2 modes of traffic.
> 
> Check out this video, which demonstrates how filtering is allowed but also that there are rules for it and how UK bikers are aware of all the risks involved. If I were to have to sit in this traffic in lane, I would go crazy and may as well be in a car:
> 
> ...


Perhaps the long-winded arguments were, at least partially, the result of YOU making things personal by calling a specific person whom you're talking to "bitter and jealous". While this behaviour may be the norm on many web forums, I like to believe, that here, we tend to hold ourselves to a higher standard...most of the time.

+1 to Milkman for not taking the bait and responding in a far more respectful way than your provocative post.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

People who berate others in public! My husband an I went out for a bite to eat when all of a sudden a ruckus broke out! The person in the next booth went ballistic on his server because his soup was cold. He carried on the rant so far as to everyone within earshot stopped eating and just looked at him foaming at the mouth! What an asshole. The poor woman server was besides herself. She was our server too. When we left I handed her a note along with her tip offering her my condolences about what a jerk the guy was and that I was sorry that his jerk crossed her path.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Oh oh - I've upset someone! Passive Aggressive post warning!


I thought you were done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Land Transfer Tax - if anything, ...it should be a flat fee. Paperwork doesn't getting increasingly harder as the cost of a house goes up. 

estate tax - How does the government get away with that one?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Land Transfer Tax - if anything, ...it should be a flat fee. Paperwork doesn't getting increasingly harder as the cost of a house goes up.
> 
> estate tax - How does the government get away with that one?


Estate tax......well you know there are two things you can't escape.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Estate tax......well you know there are two things you can't escape.


Yep, taxes and replies to your posts on GC!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Bimbo counter people, who try to make me say "Vente", for an eight-dollar coffee.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[deleted] - that really does peeve me, but it is too political.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This really makes me . People who try to bud in line! I can remember one store at Christmas! Hubby and I were lined up to pay for a present we had picked out. The store was full of craziness! Someone tried to butt in front of a couple ahead of us! Who does something so ignorant and so blatant as that? The man in front of us lost it on this guy. Serves 'em right. I agree with the guy in front of us but he didn't really have to go as ballistic as he did.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

When somebody leaves half a cup of coffee in the coffee pot without making another pot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Land Transfer Tax - if anything, ...it should be a flat fee. Paperwork doesn't getting increasingly harder as the cost of a house goes up.
> 
> estate tax - How does the government get away with that one?


The thing is if they made it a flat fee then they'd keep it high & screw the people with lower value homes even more.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This one irritates me a lot. Smokers, the world is not your ashtray: my neighbourhood, the public beach, the sidewalks near my home, entrance and exit areas, posted no smoking areas (like the YMCA entrance ferchristssake), and anywhere there is risk of starting a fire. It's been particularly bad lately as the triplex next door seems to have several smokers now, so the hedge between our driveways (on my property) is used as an ashtray, and butts near my front entrance are common. Tobacco packaging is another issue. What the fvck gives any group of people the right to litter the world like this?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

It's almost as bad as Timmie's coffee cups tossed out of car windows.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> The thing is if they made it a flat fee then they'd keep it high & screw the people with lower value homes even more.


I was thinking of something like $1500. The lawyers do everything for about $500, so give the government $1K and we move on. Better yet, give us a credit for the closest casino and let us lose it there.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Regarding the half cup of coffee in the pot...

The kids and I have an ongoing war to see who can "get" the next guy by leaving only a swallow of milk in the jug in the fridge. Sure it's juvenile, but we get a chuckle out of it. The best is when an innocent bystander gets "got"...poor Mom.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> It's almost as bad as Timmie's coffee cups tossed out of car windows.


 Yeah, I'm a block from a Tim Hortons and get more than our share of litter.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I never seem to find frozen brussel sprouts at my grocery stores.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Bimbo counter people, who try to make me say "Vente", for an eight-dollar coffee.


lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Bimbo counter people, who try to make me say "Vente", for an eight-dollar coffee.


I just say coffee and don't pay more than $2.00. I think vente in French means 'sale' and in Spanish it means 'come'. Not too sure what it means in starbuckseze. I've been in a starbucks 3 times.....once around 2000 and twice in the last month. I took each grand daughter for a frapachino or some such frozen drink. I didn't have anything.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

+


Electraglide said:


> I just say coffee and don't pay more than $2.00. I think vente in French means 'sale' and in Spanish it means 'come'. Not too sure what it means in starbuckseze. I've been in a starbucks 3 times.....once around 2000 and twice in the last month. I took each grand daughter for a frapachino or some such frozen drink. I didn't have anything.


I don't patronize Starbucks. There coffee is horrible with a capital H. One of my sons goes there because he likes there coffee. It's over 5 bucks for a coffee. I don't know what size. I don't care what size it was, I would never pay that! It's outrageous. The only good part about going to Starbucks is the ones around here are connected to Chapters. It makes for a great afternoon of looking at books and reading which I don't do enough of lately. It's interesting and fun.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> +
> 
> 
> I don't patronize Starbucks. There coffee is horrible with a capital H. One of my sons goes there because he likes there coffee. It's over 5 bucks for a coffee. I don't know what size. I don't care what size it was, I would never pay that! It's outrageous. The only good part about going to Starbucks is the ones around here are connected to Chapters. It makes for a great afternoon of looking at books and reading which I don't do enough of lately. It's interesting and fun.


A coffee at Starbucks is $2.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish they'd make a cologne that smelled like Starbucks coffee.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

He told me he gets some special concoction. A white chocolate Frappacino with flavor shots in it. Each shot is 90 cents. It's not your everyday coffee!

He gets this at least two times aweek!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

coffee - black - strong.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I just say coffee and don't pay more than $2.00. I think vente in French means 'sale' and in Spanish it means 'come'. Not too sure what it means in starbuckseze.


Venti means 20 in Italian. As in, a 20oz drink.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> coffee - black - strong.


Got to be hot. With a bottomless cup. My cup here holds 16 oz. I'm half way thru my second cup.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My pet peeve re"coffee - I haven't been in a single coffee shop that makes a strong enough coffee. I have to order triple Americanos that can be tweaked into a larger coffee.

The only issue is that there's confusion as to what's considered a 'good' coffee these days. I'm constantly arguing the subject with a close friend of mine (Who owns Voodoo Child Cafe in Toronto). 

What he would call 'fruity' is sometimes misnamed as 'bitter' or 'sour'. I hate this fruity shit. It turns a strong coffee into a strong sour coffee that's too acidic imo. However, it is certainly an issue with me and those of us who don't get it, because these are the coffee flavours that have helped the cafe win awards. 

When they use the words 'fruity', 'citrus', tangy or floral to describe a coffee, I run. It has to be chocolate or nutty.

His top 2 Baristas were poached by very large companies for 100s of thousands ($80K salary and percentages of the companies they work with). Apparently Lu Lu Lemon is opening (or has opened) a shirt store line that will have a cafe inside. One of his Baristas gets a cut for leading and developing their "program" as they call it.

Baristas making that much is also a pet peeve.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When someone is selling a guitar, has a ton of pics, but not ONE shot of the full body from the front.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

F/S ads looking only for a trade, with no trade value of their own.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> My pet peeve is people who insist on knowing "trade value" in monetary terms. If I have guitar X and you have amp Y and we're happy trading them for each other, _that's_ the trade value. Why do you need a dollar value attached to the trade? The trade value is for the two traders to figure out together, not for one side to set.


How are you supposed to know what to offer then?

I've done plenty of trades, only when I have known what the other party has set their value. 
It's not just a curiousity or tire kicker thing.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2016)

When ad states, ie; '$700 or trade value of $900'.

I responded to an ad asking for $*** or trade for a guitar of same value.
I told him what I had and that it's the same value as his asking price.
His response, 'ok, the guitar plus how much more?'.
Me, 'it's the same value as your guitar, as per your ad. what more do you want?'.
Him, 'sorry, I'm not going to deal with rudeness'.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Offer something you think is equivalent value.


You could save everybody time and effort by just adding a value.

Here's another example, offering X guitar for an LP or Strat.
There are so many variables in both of those models and cost levels, 
that you wouldn't know unless you had to contact the trader.

Do what you like, I'll pass over those ads.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see your point and probably why there's only a price required when selling.

I've done many trades, mostly smaller stuff, pedals etc., but I've also done some bigger ones involving instruments.
I agree that price is irrelevant, as long as both parties are satisfied.

A ballpark figure on a trade lets me know if I have anything worth offering, or what to offer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> My assigning a monetary value is irrelevant to a trade, though. All that matters is whether I want to trade for what you are willing to offer in trade. The great thing about a trade is that it doesn't matter how you and I individually value the trade items as long as we are that they are of equivalent value. And we don't need to set monetary values to agree on that. That's the whole beauty of a trade as compared to a sale. We could do a trade that I think is an exchange of $2,000 items and you think is an exchange of $1,500 items. I'm positive I've done lots of trades like that. If we both insist the other sets a dollar value on his item, though, that trade is never going to happen.


To me, if you set a $ value on something then you're not trading, you're selling.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate it when I'm watching a live band video and when the guitarist starts playing a solo, the cameraman/editor/director immediately cuts to a headshot of the lead singer preening him/herself. They do know that sound isn't coming out of his hair, right?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I hate it when I'm watching a live band video and when the guitarist starts playing a solo, the cameraman/editor/director immediately cuts to a headshot of the lead singer preening him/herself. They do know that sound isn't coming out of his hair, right?


That's a classic!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know if this has been said but people who park in a handicapped parking space when clearly they are just plain lazy and not handicapped at all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I don't know if this has been said but people who park in a handicapped parking space when clearly they are just plain lazy and not handicapped at all.


I once pointed out to a lady at a Tims that she was parked in a handicapped space.

She told be to go f#%k myself and flipped me a nice bird.

She seemed to have lots of energy.

I told her to have a nice day.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I once pointed out to a lady at a Tims that she was parked in a handicapped space.
> 
> She told be to go f#%k myself and flipped me a nice bird.
> 
> ...


This you?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I once pointed out to a lady at a Tims that she was parked in a handicapped space.
> 
> She told be to go f#%k myself and flipped me a nice bird.
> 
> ...


Cellphone pics, and report to cops. Or social media shaming.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> This you?


No, I was much less confrontational.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have a handicap sticker on our truck because of my husband's health issues and once got a strip torn off of the both of us because this lady considered that he was not handicapped because he is still able to walk! I went right up to her and in her face an tore a strip off of her. I will not take any bullshit from anyone especially when it comes to my hubby!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Misleading labelling! Yesterday I bought a few cans of Alexander Keith's "Original Cider" to enjoy chilled on these warm evenings. I guess I should have taken a magnifying glass with me to read the smaller print.

When we think of *original* *cider* from Alexander Keith's, we think of Canadian apples from the Annapolis Valley being harvested, crushed and fermented to make a truly Canadian beverage in the crisp clean ocean air of Nova Scotia. Gosh I suspected this stuff had been made there for generations!

But in small elongated letters at the bottom of the label it says "apple flavoured cider." And then at the side of the can in small letters with the ingredients it says (let me get my glasses) "IMPORTEE D'ANHEUSER-BUSCH,LLC ST. LOUIS.. And further down "brewed and packed in Baldwinsville NY," with caramel colorant to boot! ...note American spelling of colorant. (Natural cider does not need colouring folks! Its a lovely amber colour or at least a soft yellow.)

Well that's Alexander Keith's original cider!!!

*It will be the last time I buy this or any other beverage from Alexander Keith's*! It may be legally labelled, but not ethically.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I once pointed out to a lady at a Tims that she was parked in a handicapped space.
> 
> She told be to go f#%k myself and flipped me a nice bird.
> 
> ...


My nephew and my brother in law need handicapped parking. When some one is parking in a handicapped spot that doesn't need it I have been known to mention it to them. I've also been known to go further than that. My niece will park the van so that the wheelchair life comes down behind the offending vehicle....and leaves it there until they come back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin said:


> Cellphone pics, and report to cops. Or social media shaming.


Phone the cops and a tow truck yes but do you relly think the lady in the vid was shamed?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since I have arthritis in my knees, anything that involves having to get down on my knees to get it done.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Since I have arthritis in my knees, anything that involves having to get know on my knees to get it done.


The getting down is not the problem.....it's the getting up after. It seems that everything you want or need is less than 1 1/2 ft. off the floor.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

How when I'm feelin' my groove and my amp is at its tastiest, my significant other is hollering that I have to be somewhere else. Why does that always happen?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

... to get DOWN on my knees.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> ... to get DOWN on my knees.....


I can get down on my knees no problem....the knees give way and gravity takes over. Standing up, especially when the right knee locks, is a bitch.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> I can get down on my knees no problem....the knees give way and gravity takes over. Standing up, especially when the right knee locks, is a bitch.


Mine doesn't lock, it's just weak. I hope the doc can fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2016)

My doc says that I'm too young for a new knee.
Come back when I'm in my sixty's. Pfft.
I've been wearing a carbon fibre brace for seven years now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> My doc says that I'm too young for a new knee.
> Come back when I'm in my sixty's. Pfft.
> I've been wearing a carbon fibre brace for seven years now.


You need a new doctor--I know a couple of people with new hips--one in her 40's & the other in his 50's (I think--maybe late 40's)


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll have to find a new one anyways. 
The same doc replaced my wife's hip and he told us that he's retiring soon.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I can get down on my knees no problem....the knees give way and gravity takes over. Standing up, especially when the right knee locks, is a bitch.


I feel your pain - and my own - all too often these days....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Whine, whine, whine. I'll tell you what's tough, I've wrecked both of my shoulders ,while bending over and picking myself up off the floor when my left knee gives out. That sucks.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Pay at the pump gas pumps, gas stations that won't take $100 bills after a certain time and idiots who feel it's ok to fill up their motor homes and boats and blocking the rest of the gas pumps.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> My pet peeve is people who insist on knowing "trade value" in monetary terms. If I have guitar X and you have amp Y and we're happy trading them for each other, _that's_ the trade value. Why do you need a dollar value attached to the trade? The trade value is for the two traders to figure out together, not for one side to set.


I completely disregard trade ads that don't assign some kind of value. I'm not going to waste my time when I have no idea if the owner of an item could possibly be overvaluing their trade item. Otherwise its just a cat and mouse game. I imagine that the motive behind keeping what they want in trade a secret is to maximize their return. If I'm going to enter in to any kind of deal I want as much information as possible. If there is any vagueness what soever I pass.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I was talking with a guy regarding a swap. American Standard Strat for Korean Sheraton II (listed for $600 cash). Regardless of the pricing scheme you both adopt, whether it's realistic pricing or fairy tale kijiji pricing...the AMERICAN Strat has gotta be worth more right? He mailed me back offering a straight swap (it was my AS) and seemed to think I was totally out to lunch expecting some cash on my end. When I (based on his kinda top dollar price of $600) responded that I would be expecting $400 cash on my end, $1000 being kinda top dollar for an AS, his reply of how his guitar is really worth $1000 and a straight trade was fair, wasn't even worth replying to.

With high percentage of ridiculously out to lunch people on kijiji...I'm really starting to wonder if it's ME that's crazy...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I was talking with a guy regarding a swap. American Standard Strat for Korean Sheraton II (listed for $600 cash). Regardless of the pricing scheme you both adopt, whether it's realistic pricing or fairy tale kijiji pricing...the AMERICAN Strat has gotta be worth more right? He mailed me back offering a straight swap (it was my AS) and seemed to think I was totally out to lunch expecting some cash on my end. When I (based on his kinda top dollar price of $600) responded that I would be expecting $400 cash on my end, $1000 being kinda top dollar for an AS, his reply of how his guitar is really worth $1000 and a straight trade was fair, wasn't even worth replying to.
> 
> With high percentage of ridiculously out to lunch people on kijiji...I'm really starting to wonder if it's ME that's crazy...


Yes, so further evidence that knowing how someone values there trade item up front can avoid any of that back and forth at all. In this case the person you were dealing with of course was right out to lunch thinking an AS strat is valued the same as a Korean guitar. However I don't think he actually believed that. He was probably just hoping you were stupid enough to believe it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I just saw a post of a guy in front of at least 7 of $1000+ amps asking for money to record his first solo album...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Pay at the pump gas pumps, gas stations that won't take $100 bills after a certain time and idiots who feel it's ok to fill up their motor homes and boats and blocking the rest of the gas pumps.


Sorry, I will try to get my 5th wheel out of there a little quicker from now on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Waiting to get buzzed in at a convenience store after midnight! I would assume it's for the clerk's safety but what a PITA!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Pay at the pump gas pumps, gas stations that won't take $100 bills after a certain time and idiots who feel it's ok to fill up their motor homes *and boats* and blocking the rest of the gas pumps.


I guess you haven't had to gas up at a marina lately.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry, I will try to get my 5th wheel out of there a little quicker from now on.


5th wheel be damned....it was one of those winnybagels pulling a motor on pontoons. The idiot could have used the outside pumps and left the middle ones for 4 vehicles to use.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I guess you haven't had to gas up at a marina lately.


I've never used one. No motor on the canoe when I had it. That don't look like a pay at the pump, pump.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Waiting to get buzzed in at a convenience store after midnight! I would assume it's for the clerk's safety but what a PITA!


You gotta be buzzed in? How about out?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> Waiting to get buzzed in at a convenience store after midnight! I would assume it's for the clerk's safety but what a PITA!


Convenience stores are all closed at midnight here. 

No buzz. But no convenience.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Again, this misses the whole point of trading rather than selling/buying, but to each his own I guess. I recently posted some things I have for trade and some things I was looking for in return. Someone PM'ed me asking what value I assign to the MIJ Jazzmaster I listed. I wasn't sure how to respond. Given that I wasn't selling it for cash, it seemed like a silly question. In hindsight, I guess the proper answer should have been "Somewhere between $200 and $2,000, depending on what you have in trade and how you value that."


Would you take my Boss DM-2W for your Jazzmaster? Seems silly when you don't assign any value to your items. If you're saying the value is somewhere between $200 and $2,000 what you're saying is you'd consider a $200 item. Obviously you won't so here we go with a bunch of time wasting. Assigning some kind of cash value = a base line by which I can look at the items I have for trade for which I already know where their value lies. Assigning no cash value = guessing game at what you might be assigning a value. I have no idea if you're the kind of person that values his stuff at 90% of retail so basically time waster, move on.
Even sillier is someone assigning a cash value for something but if trade its a couple hundred more.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> *Assigning some kind of cash value = a base line by which I can look at the items I have for trade for which I already know where their value lies. Assigning no cash value = guessing game at what you might be assigning a value. I have no idea if you're the kind of person that values his stuff at 90% of retail so basically time waster, move on.*


I totally agree with you. Putting a value of some sort weeds out unwanted response and saves others the time to valuate whether it is worth responding or not. Personally, if there is no price, I just ignore the ad. I have read where others do the same. So if these people who don't put any price down want more action on their ad, they would do themselves a favour but adding a price.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Again, this misses the whole point of trading rather than selling/buying, but to each his own I guess. I recently posted some things I have for trade and some things I was looking for in return. Someone PM'ed me asking what value I assign to the MIJ Jazzmaster I listed. I wasn't sure how to respond. Given that I wasn't selling it for cash, it seemed like a silly question. In hindsight, I guess the proper answer should have been "Somewhere between $200 and $2,000, depending on what you have in trade and how you value that."


I see your point nk. Say you have something to trade and I'm interested so I mention what I have to trade. If you're interested in what I have to trade and you feel it's a fair trade then both items are of equal value. You don't need to assign a cash value. If you're not interested then you're not interested and life goes on. If you are looking for something specific then there's no need to assign a cash value, ie: You have said guitar and what you're looking for is the tail lights and grill for a '52 Pontiac. To me the answer on the PM'd question is, "What do you have to trade?"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I totally agree with you. Putting a value of some sort weeds out unwanted response and saves others the time to valuate whether it is worth responding or not. Personally, if there is no price, I just ignore the ad. I have read where others do the same. So if these people who don't put any price down want more action on their ad, they would do themselves a favour but adding a price.


Why put a price? My '81 Harley has the stock Superglide front end. I'm looking for an early Wideglide front end with a drum brake. Straight trade. No price is needed to be posted. I also have a set of custom spoked wheels, one with a new tire that I'll trade for other Harley parts. I'm looking to do a trade and there are plenty of people out there who are looking to do the same.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Trade value - WTF is that???? "Cash $1500, trade value $1700". Which fricking one is it? Your item is worth ONE price - there is no such thing as a trade value. If I want to trade a guitar worth $1500 with your guitar you say is worth $1500 (cash) why the hell would I add $200??!!!!! This REALLY grinds my gears.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Why put a price? My '81 Harley has the stock Superglide front end. I'm looking for an early Wideglide front end with a drum brake. Straight trade. No price is needed to be posted. I also have a set of custom spoked wheels, one with a new tire that I'll trade for other Harley parts. I'm looking to do a trade and there are plenty of people out there who are looking to do the same.


Yes some people think that way. At the end of the day when you are dealing something you want to appeal to as many as possible. Some people are going to be put off by no cash value assigned to give a guide line. No one is put off when there is a cash value assigned. So you're going to get the most interest when you give it a value as opposed to "Heres what I have, guess what I think its worth".
It might be ok when you're talking front ends of bikes that are essentially the same thing and are sure to be similar in value. But when you're talking about trading guitars for amps or amps for pedals you're not dealing with a trade for similar items. And everyones idea of value is all over the map. Then there are some people that don't even know what they want in trade. So you're left with an ad that has no idea of a cash value, no idea of what exactly they're looking for in trade and won't accept a cash offer on their item. Which is all fine, it's their item. But its an ad that will mostly be ignored or have a whole bunch of trade offers that get rejected.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> "Here's what I have, guess what I think its worth"


And also 'if you don't know what this guitar is, you can go google it yourself'.

When I try to sell/trade something, I get the specs and provide links in my ad to back it all up.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> When I try to sell/trade something, I get the specs and provide links in my ad to back it all up.


Yes it all comes down to, the more information the ad can give the more effective the ad will be. When I think of what my amp is worth I don't think in terms of "its worth 4 pedals and a mexican strat". More times than not a trade won't be a straight trade. There may have to be cash to compensate for something that is worth more. So if cash has any part of a trade there has to be a cash value.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes it all comes down to, the more information the ad can give the more effective the ad will be. When I think of what my amp is worth I don't think in terms of "its worth 4 pedals and a mexican strat". More times than not a trade won't be a straight trade. There may have to be cash to compensate for something that is worth more. So if cash has any part of a trade there has to be a cash value.


And if cash doesn't have any part of the trade, then there is no need for cash value. Especially if neither party is particularly interested in the money.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a little confused by how stating an expcted valuation could somehow be a negative thing in a trade offer especially for musical gear. You never know what kind of value a trader has in mind.

It seems like it saves some needless back and forth negotiations.

The reason people state a trade value and a sale value is because cash is king. If my goal is to sell and you offer a trade, there's a good chance I'll have to then sell the item I received. That has a cost in my world.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I'm a little confused by how stating an expcted valuation could somehow be a negative thing in a trade offer especially for musical gear. You never know what kind of value a trader has in mind.
> 
> It seems like it saves some needless back and forth negotiations.
> 
> The reason people state a trade value and a sale value is because cash is king. If my goal is to sell and you offer a trade, there's a good chance I'll have to then sell the item I received. That has a cost in my world.


I guess music gear is a lot different than other things. And I guess cash is king in the music world. When I trade something, then my goal is to trade and not to sell. If I wanted to sell the ad would say, "For Sale".


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The reason people state a trade value and a sale value is because cash is king. If my goal is to sell and you offer a trade, there's a good chance I'll have to then sell the item I received. That has a cost in my world.


That I can understand.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Granted, $200 was maybe a bit of exaggeration, but the point is that people value things differently. And if I value everything I have at top of market and everything everybody else has at bottom of market, we're not going to get a deal done regardless of whether it's a trade or a sale. But setting aside that kind of one-sided thinking, people still value things differently. Suppose I was interested in a MIJ Telecaster in trade. What's the value of a MIJ Jazzmaster and a MIJ Telecaster? Probably roughly equal, but in dollar terms, what is the value? I see sale prices all over the map for those. Suppose someone has the Tele and wants a JM, they figure the two guitars are worth about $700 each and they go check the internet to find some guy assigning a $1,200 value to his JM in trade. Well, that's so far apart, he's not even going to waste his time. Little does he know, though, that they guy assigning $1,200 value to his JM would have also considered the Tele worth $1,200. People value things differently. I know for certain I've done tons of trades where both sides were totally happy with the value they received, but the trade never would have happened of both sides insisted the other set a dollar value to the trade first. Setting a price doesn't get around people wanting to do one-sided deals. That will always happen. You potentially eliminate lots of good deals by insisting on price, though.


I agree with most everything you say. In the end some sort of value that I can understand lets me know where you're at as far as how you value your item. An ad that says nothing about how you value it gives me no idea for a starting point. It puts the onus on me to set some kind of tangible value on your item. Really how can I do that?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Why put a price? My '81 Harley has the stock Superglide front end. I'm looking for an early Wideglide front end with a drum brake. Straight trade. No price is needed to be posted. I also have a set of custom spoked wheels, one with a new tire that I'll trade for other Harley parts. I'm looking to do a trade and there are plenty of people out there who are looking to do the same.


The reason? The reason is that many don't want to be bothered contacting the people with these ads. If they can't be bothered putting down a price showing the value, many buyers can't be bothered contacting the seller. You may not feel it is important but others do. You see, we are not all the same.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Even in a trade situation I prefer to see some kind of value assigned. That way I can judge whether he's a sensible person or a complete buffoon BEFORE I bother replying. It also allows me to base my value on the same scale as he's using. If he's posted a value that it might actually sell, I'll value mine similarly, if he's posted a value slightly below new, I'll do the same. Personally I don't care which way we value things, as long as when all is said and done, we're working within the same reality OR dream land.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My pet peeve is Kijidiots that say their coming to view something and just don't show. It happened yesterday.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just quit the band I'm playing in and this is 3 weeks before the next gig which honestly I wouldn't do, knowing that next gig is probably toast.

So why did I quit on them? Because of a few pet peeves of mine when it comes to bands, one, there is no set rehearsal schedule, another is having a set list that keeps changing. Considering this band prepares for 4 sets all the time which we have never really done in the last 2 gigs I played with them, it became a pain in the neck. We only played 3 sets the first time, and 2 1/2 sets the second time. Another one is we only get the final set list the last week before the gig.

We are supposed to play on July 1st and the band leader suggested that we add around 5 new Canadian songs because it is for Canada day. This is even after the fact that we don't even play the songs we are already playing well enough that we don't screw up the starts and ends of the songs.

It was one of the most disorganized band I've ever been in. I should've figured it out when I asked the first time what day they practice and was told 'whenever everyone is available'. Which initially I thought was okay, maybe they're that good. Well, a band who don't practice on a regular basis never play well. And that was exactly the case.

For me it was embarrassing to play that way. But the band leader thinks it's okay. As an example after this last gig he said 'well, someone posted on the facebook page that they liked us'. And then the new singer starts telling me, I don't know what I'm talking about and I'll never find a band that practices regularly on a set day of the week so I should just stay with them. I kinda felt insulted specially after I said in a prior email that I've been doing this for 25 years. I asked him if he even read my email.

Then after I complained about the ever changing set list, the band leader responded in an email asking me 'well, how long does it take you to learn a new song?". This was after I learned 60 songs in 4 weeks right before our first gig in February and had to learn at least 8 more new songs for this second gig. These changes happened usually about a couple of weeks or so before the gig.

I was initially going to quit after the next gig but after these exchange of emails, I figured why should I bother. So I told them, they will have to look for a replacement now rather than later. Someone who can commit to what they are asking for. I just can't play well enough with the way they do things.

One thing that bugs me more than anything is that, I can see a lot of opportunities with this band to gig because of the music they play (50s, 60s, 70s music). But with the way it's being managed it's not going to get anywhere.

End of rant.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

People who have NO CLUE how to play guitar telling me how to play. I don't tell singers how to sing...even though I can sing a bit.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> People who have NO CLUE how to play guitar telling me how to play. I don't tell singers how to sing...even though I can sing a bit.


I've never come across a guitar player that had no clue how to play tell a seasoned pro how to play. Usually guitar players are quite conscientious and are more likely to undervalue their playing. However this happens all the time with golfers on the golf course. I had someone give me swing advice only to hack their ball all the way up the fairway.
If you've run across a guitar player that gives unwanted advice I can see where that would be annoying as it drives me nuts on the golf course.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn't say guitar player...I said someone who has NO CLUE how to play guitar, like a singer or drummer that's never picked up a guitar in their life for example.

I have no problem with a guitar player, who's playing I respect, giving me some advice, provided it's done in a respectful way without an audience. I find another guitar player's input valuable, especially if we're playing together and trying to compliment (meaning sound good together, not passing compliments) one another's playing. But a singer or drummer who probably doesn't even know the difference between major and minor?

I'm certainly not a seasoned pro, but it's annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

In this case, actually the singer played acoustic guitar. But that was not our point of argument, he was questioning my reasoning behind having a set rehearsal schedule. He said I will never find a band that has a regular practice schedule. Well first, I don't have to look for a band because I form my own bands. LOL This was just a one-off thing that I joined because I just disbanded my band and the reason I joined them was because I thought there was potential to play a lot of gigs with the music they played. And also I mentioned in my previous emails, that one of the rules that I have when I form a band is that, everyone commits to a regular practice day. If someone says they can't make that day, well it's too bad it won't work regardless of how good they are.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

While we're on the subject...

ABBA


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

How about them Detroit Tigers…


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> And also I mentioned in my previous emails, that one of the rules that I have when I form a band is that, everyone commits to a regular practice day. If someone says they can't make that day, well it's too bad it won't work regardless of how good they are.


Having one day set aside and dedicated to a practice day every week is certainly a best practice but if you're dealing with 4 or 5 guys with families and work commitments it becomes difficult to have the same day available every week. The last band I rehearsed with we had one day that we had set aside for practice but more often than not someone would have something they couldn't get out of that they had to do. It did get a bit annoying. I was the most flexible being my kids are grown and my job is fairly flexible so I usually wasn't opposed to scheduling a different day.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Having one day set aside and dedicated to a practice day every week is certainly a best practice but if you're dealing with 4 or 5 guys with families and work commitments it becomes difficult to have the same day available every week. The last band I rehearsed with we had one day that we had set aside for practice but more often than not someone would have something they couldn't get out of that they had to do. It did get a bit annoying. I was the most flexible being my kids are grown and my job is fairly flexible so I usually wasn't opposed to scheduling a different day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> The reason? The reason is that many don't want to be bothered contacting the people with these ads. If they can't be bothered putting down a price showing the value, many buyers can't be bothered contacting the seller. You may not feel it is important but others do. You see, we are not all the same.


Maybe in the music world but not in the vehicle world especially if you're looking to restore an old bike or car or build a custom one. Most of the trades are straight across....no cash changes hands. If you are looking for a part you follow every lead. Plus why do the words buying and selling keep appearing....as has been stated before, these are trades. Just the same as back in the day when trading baseball cards. Cash wasn't mentioned 'cause no one had cash except to buy a pack on gum with 5 cards in it on the odd chance you's get a card you needed and 4 cards to trade.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe in the music world but not in the vehicle world especially if you're looking to restore an old bike or car or build a custom one. Most of the trades are straight across....no cash changes hands. If you are looking for a part you follow every lead. Plus why do the words buying and selling keep appearing....as has been stated before, these are trades. Just the same as back in the day when trading baseball cards. Cash wasn't mentioned 'cause no one had cash except to buy a pack on gum with 5 cards in it on the odd chance you's get a card you needed and 4 cards to trade.


But this _is _a music site no?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> But this _is _a music site no?


This is the open mic site where everything goes....so no, not this part of the site. I don't think "Any fitness/weight loss testimonials" is about music. I know the bike threads aren't.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Milkman said:


> But this _is _a music site no?


It is a guitar site. 

Not everyone of us plays good enough to pretend it's music.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

.... Canada Post Service


.... Rogers Cable TV - absolute pants


.... Tim Hortons coffee (Did i mention that before)


.... My property tax being twice as much as exactly the same size house in town, just because I live in a greener area - without town water and sewage!


.... My local Dodge dealer - absolute rip-off


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> This is the open mic site where everything goes....so no, not this part of the site. I don't think "Any fitness/weight loss testimonials" is about music. I know the bike threads aren't.


Ah right, and there as SO many motorcycles for trade here.

Gotcha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

I may have one.
Not sure what I'd want to trade for though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I may have one.
> Not sure what I'd want to trade for though.
> View attachment 21228


How about trading it for a Gym Membership? Then you could post in the "Any fitness/weight loss testimonials" thread. If you post a trade value, don't forget to add $200.^)@#


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Admittedly, I assumed we were talking guitar gear too. I think every hobby/interest has its own rules/courtesies/understandings; it follows that you guys are speaking different 'languages' and should probably stop discussing trades in this fashion.

Ex. I'm sure we have no idea what goes on in the world of "Magic the Gathering", but I assure you that Magic card trades are well outside our understanding and trying to compare them to a harley deal or a guitar deal is nonsensical. Totally different worlds with only some similarities.

I agree with Mike re trade value. Cash value is a reduced value to facilitate the preferred cash deal. It makes perfect sense to me. That's why you don't often see ludicrous mark-ups.

*It also helps with those goofs in this scenario (one of many scenarios, I'm sure):*

You bought a new guitar for $2K; s/he bought a new guitar for $2K. Now you both want to sell your new (now used) guitar.

You're willing to take $1500 cash. S/he wants $1800 cash.

You decide to trade.

scenario 1 - s/he sees you've listed it for less and wants some cash to make up the difference.

scenario 2 - you foresee this idiot move and put your trade value at $1800


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Ah right, and there as SO many motorcycles for trade here.
> 
> Gotcha.


I sorta figured that we weren't talking about the forum in the thread but about places like kijiji and graigslist etc. . 
@laristotle.....for people who now believe cell phones and cash are king your Heritage phone has no value. For a Harley collector it's worth a Harley Heritage lamp. For me because I have the phone and the lamp, what else you got?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

HD wise? Not much.
Except for a couple of boxes of 80's Easyriders mags (majority have 
Dave Mann center-spreads), which I'm sure you have 3 of each issue. lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe in the music world but not in the vehicle world especially if you're looking to restore an old bike or car or build a custom one. Most of the trades are straight across....no cash changes hands. If you are looking for a part you follow every lead. Plus why do the words buying and selling keep appearing....as has been stated before, these are trades. Just the same as back in the day when trading baseball cards. Cash wasn't mentioned 'cause no one had cash except to buy a pack on gum with 5 cards in it on the odd chance you's get a card you needed and 4 cards to trade.


I can see that for cars and some other vehicles.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Modern packaging. Especially the plastic stuff. The idea that they make and sell special tools for the specific purpose of opening plastic packaging... I find that mind-boggling. I hate fighting with that stuff and usually end up on the verge of destroying the entire item, contents and all.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> If you've run across a guitar player that gives unwanted advice I can see where that would be annoying as it drives me nuts on the golf course.


Are you using a Tele or an LP as your putter. Some people prefer a Strat.B#(**#*(


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jb welder said:


> Modern packaging. Especially the plastic stuff. The idea that they make and sell special tools for the specific purpose of opening plastic packaging... I find that mind-boggling. I hate fighting with that stuff and usually end up on the verge of destroying the entire item, contents and all.


Yes, it's like a bunch of engineers sit around a table and try to figure out how to make those plastic packages harder to get into.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Yes, it's like a bunch of engineers sit around a table and try to figure out how to make those plastic packages harder to get into.


Some of it is very difficult but I just use a large pair of scissors but for older people with weak hands it could still be next to impossible.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> HD wise? Not much.
> Except for a couple of boxes of 80's Easyriders mags (majority have
> Dave Mann center-spreads), which I'm sure you have 3 of each issue. lol.


Nope, just one of each.....starting with #1. I quit buying them in the early 90's when they became a glossy mag. I know I'm missing #20 and I think #32 but other than that the collection is complete. When I lived in Summerland Dave Mann was judging a tat show at Slacks in Pentiction so I do have some signed center-spreads. That was 2002.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I sorta figured that we weren't talking about the forum in the thread but about places like kijiji and graigslist etc. .
> @laristotle.....for people who now believe cell phones and cash are king your Heritage phone has no value. For a Harley collector it's worth a Harley Heritage lamp. For me because I have the phone and the lamp, what else you got?


I figured we were talking about trades here and on other guitar sites.

I don't really do anything with Kijiji or craigslist.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I figured we were talking about trades here and on other guitar sites.
> 
> I don't really do anything with Kijiji or craigslist.


I don't really do anything here as far as trades etc. goes and almost everyone here uses or at least looks at Kijiji etc.. I'm also not on any guitar/music sites. Considering the small amount of people here it's a pretty small demographic.....I think that's the word.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I don't really do anything here as far as trades etc. goes and almost everyone here uses or at least looks at Kijiji etc.. I'm also not on any guitar/music sites. Considering the small amount of people here it's a pretty small demographic.....I think that's the word.


Hunh?

Yes you are. This is a guitar / music site (hence the name).

I'm here and I'm talking about here, just to clarify.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Hunh?
> 
> Yes you are. This is a guitar / music site (hence the name).
> 
> I'm here and I'm talking about here, just to clarify.


Edit.....any other guitar/music sites.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Edit.....any other guitar/music sites.


Sorry man,

Just playing with you a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Are you using a Tele or an LP as your putter. Some people prefer a Strat.B#(**#*(


A woman is on trial for beating her husband to death with his guitar collection. 
Judge says, ‘First offender?’ She says, ‘No, first a Gibson! Then a Fender!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Sorry man,
> 
> Just playing with you a bit.


No problem.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Modern packaging. Especially the plastic stuff. The idea that they make and sell special tools for the specific purpose of opening plastic packaging... I find that mind-boggling. I hate fighting with that stuff and usually end up on the verge of destroying the entire item, contents and all.


And then when you've opened it they often attach whatever was inside with miles of thick metal twist ties


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Leaf Blowers...gas or electric.
This is a great tool when used to clean your own property of debris to other parts of 'your property'.
The issue I have with the use of leaf blowers, other than the noise, is individuals who blow debris off their property while littering the surrounding areas.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The noise is reason enough. 

I use a rechargeable electric mower and weed whacker. So does one of my neighbors.

I can sit in my yard and listen to music quietly while he mows his lawn twenty feet away. He can do the same.

On the other side I have a retired minister who uses a gas mower with no muffler. The noise can reasonably be described as epic.

The only thing that mght be worse is the cloud of blue smoke the comes out of it.

No way can we sit outside when he's runnng it. Fortunately he only mows a couple of times a summer.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

People who show their cars too much love by abusing mother nature.
1)washing cars - using excessive car wash soap> when you see a car lathered in soap bubbles and a river of bubbly water running towards the sewer grate
2)spray on tire cleaners - you've seen the semi circle of residue staining the asphalt where the wheels touched the road from the excessive use of 'no touch chemicals'
I wonder if the magic brew of chemicals that cleans and shine the tires also cleans and shines the wildlife once the runoff collects in the rivers and lakes.

>>Too many citizens still believe the stuff they flush down the catch basins/sewer grates goes directly to the sewage treatment plants.
A few years ago I had to stop a citizen from doing a car oil change by draining into a sewer grate. We all pollute the environment in one way or another but lets try to minimize our negative impact.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> People who show their cars too much love by abusing mother nature.
> 1)washing cars - using excessive car wash soap> when you see a car lathered in soap bubbles and a river of bubbly water running towards the sewer grate
> 2)spray on tire cleaners - you've seen the semi circle of residue staining the asphalt where the wheels touched the road from the excessive use of 'no touch chemicals'
> I wonder if the magic brew of chemicals that cleans and shine the tires also cleans and shines the wildlife once the runoff collects in the rivers and lakes.
> ...


I've always wondered where the anti-freeze from the millions of 4 litre plastic bottles of windshield washer fluid goes every winter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder how loud our new lawn mower is?
(Well new to us)--it was given to us free.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I may have one.
> Not sure what I'd want to trade for though.
> 
> View attachment 21228
> ...


Wow man, that's a really big screen!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I agree with Mike re trade value. Cash value is a reduced value to facilitate the preferred cash deal. It makes perfect sense to me. That's why you don't often see ludicrous mark-ups.
> 
> *It also helps with those goofs in this scenario (one of many scenarios, I'm sure):*
> 
> ...


What a load of tosh - In EVERY other country on this green planetoid, there is no such thing as a 'Trade' value as compared to an actual value. It is all about bartering and trading to get a mutually acceptable price. In your scenario above it is unreasonable to state what you bought the guitar used for. A guitar (or anything else) is only worth what people are prepared to pay for it - what the new value was is irrelevant. 

This raises another point which I find is pathetic here - the price people put on used stuff. I saw the other day (not on this site) - _"I bought this 5 years ago for $1000 and have put $500 worth of extras so it now sets me back $1500, I'll take $1480"_ WTF Man!!! Used prices here are artificially bloated. You CANNOT sell something used for nearly the same as you paid for it. You have to accept the depreciation. Why would I pay the same for a used item as I could get brand new with warranty in the shop.

I don't see the cash value as a 'reduced' value, I see the 'Trade' value as a bloated value. When I see this in a post, I immediately think 'dick' and move on, even if I really want the item. 

As for 'lowball' - what does that mean? If you advertise a guitar for $1000, I will offer you $750 and through a series of intelligent and good natured messages, we arrive at an agreeable price for both of us - that is the way it is done elsewhere. If you don't like the original offer, you don't need to be a dick about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> You CANNOT sell something used for nearly the same as you paid for it. You have to accept the depreciation.


Just wondering why can't you sell something used for nearly "new" price? Assuming that's what you mean by 'the same as you paid for it'. Don't see why you have to accept the depreciation. How much would that be anyway? Say I buy something new for $500, I'm well with in my rights to ask $475 or so. Doesn't matter if I've had it for a week or 2 years. Whether or not I'll get what I ask is debatable.....but I'll probably get close. I usually do.
As far as putting money into something and that increasing the price, that's just common sense.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> What a load of tosh - In EVERY other country on this green planetoid, there is no such thing as a 'Trade' value as compared to an actual value. It is all about bartering and trading to get a mutually acceptable price. In your scenario above it is unreasonable to state what you bought the guitar used for. A guitar (or anything else) is only worth what people are prepared to pay for it - what the new value was is irrelevant.
> 
> This raises another point which I find is pathetic here - the price people put on used stuff. I saw the other day (not on this site) - _"I bought this 5 years ago for $1000 and have put $500 worth of extras so it now sets me back $1500, I'll take $1480"_ WTF Man!!! Used prices here are artificially bloated. You CANNOT sell something used for nearly the same as you paid for it. You have to accept the depreciation. Why would I pay the same for a used item as I could get brand new with warranty in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, the scenario starts with new guitars (not used like you mentioned). It's only one of many different scenarios that may be relevant, imo. 

The bottom line is that the used market (and it's many platforms) is essentially a free-form commerce determined by the individuals involved. IMO, this is the true peoples' market. We're all navigating as we see fit, while it's continually in flux. 

Agreed regarding overpriced used gear (hence our comical wtf? @ kijiji thread).

If you type in trade vs cash value on Google, you'll see a few interesting things pop up. I'm not certain if it's only a north American thing, but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> As far as putting money into something and that increasing the price, that's just common sense.


In some cases, but I'm sure you probably meant in certain instances. 

Antiques, collectables, GUITARS, among other things can depreciate when you add money.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The problem with mods to guitars is, YOUR improvement might not mean MY improvement. You NEVER get your money back out of mods. In fact, mods generally carry a much higher depreciation than the guitar itself. You might take a 30% hit on the guitar, but you'll probably take a 50% or greater hit on mods. The moral of the story. If you mod your guitar, keep ALL the original bits. If you decide to sell you now have the option of selling with the mods or as stock. You're more likely to get better money for used aftermarket pickups, for example, out of the guitar than in it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> In some cases, but I'm sure you probably meant in certain instances.
> 
> Antiques, collectables, GUITARS, among other things can depreciate when you add money.


They can, especially when the job done is slap dash. On the other hand, putting money into antiques and collectables can usually make them worth more. Say you have an antique dresser with a broken mirror. You find the correct mirror and install it. You now have increased the price of the dresser by more than the price of the mirror. Take guitars....no need to capitalize, I know it's a guitar site. It's the same thing. You put money into one and you increase the price when it comes time to sell. Especially if you include the original parts. The price you set is the price you set. 
Oh yeah, I meant in almost all instances and not just certain instances. Notice I said, "increasing the price".


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Doing the fx through a loop, only to find a really bad cable somewhere in the chain.
Have to check EACH BLOODY CABLE to find it's the last one!

Also, the M-5 need to be on to get the stereo effect from the other previous pedals. Hhhhhhheh.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@bzrkrage Sounds like trying to find a blown bulb in those old xmas light strings.



zontar said:


> Hmm, I wonder how loud our new lawn mower is?
> (Well new to us)--it was given to us free.


There's an app for that.

I live near a small airport and am surprised at how loud/annoying some of those small recreational airplanes can be. One person out having 'fun' (and of course burning fossil fuel to have it - is there any other way?) annoying, what, 100,000 people for his amusement. I'm sure those things would still fly *with* mufflers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> There's an app for that.
> 
> I live near a small airport and am surprised at how loud/annoying some of those small recreational airplanes can be. One person out having 'fun' (and of course burning fossil fuel to have it - is there any other way?) annoying, what, 100,000 people for his amusement. I'm sure those things would still fly *with* mufflers.


I haven't tried it yet--so we'll see this weekend.
Let me know if you can hear it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Edit...

Changed my mind about a rant based on my morning being screwed up by a music lesson no-show. Being impolite...alas.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> You NEVER get your money back out of mods.
> 
> The moral of the story. If you mod your guitar, keep ALL the original bits.











Case in point.
Had the P-rail on it, now have it back to "stock" (1/4 lb in the bridge can be replaced)
The guitar maybe better to you, but if you throw a $100 pickup in a $300 guitar, doesn't mean it's a $400 guitar now.
It's still a $300 (or less) guitar with a different pickup.



Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Getting Old.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> It's still a $300 (or less) guitar with a *different* pickup.


With a $100 pickup.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A rather petty peeve, but it still gets on my nerves.

I live in a city with two major universities - Carleton University and the University of Ottawa - and one minor one (St. Paul's University). I find far too many people referring to the University of Ottawa as "Ottawa U". I remind them that it is not "New Brunswick U", "Montreal U", "Toronto U", "Manitoba U", "Saskatchewan U", "Alberta U", "BCU", etc., etc. If they want to call it "U of O", that's fine with me. I went to U of A and know plenty who went to U of T. But somehow, over the last 10 years or so, "Ottawa U" became a fashion, and since people of that age are thoroughly disinterested in anything from history that preceded their 15th birthday, they insist on calling it Ottawa U. Meanwhile, Carleton students still call their school "Carleton", and saying "Ottawa U" is neither faster nor easier than saying U of O.

Universities exist because there is an assumption of a bedrock of _enduring_ knowledge that will always be important (including the very idea of a university). If one can't find it in your heart to pay any homage to what came before, then there is simply no point in attending university. Just make stuff up, bully people, and bluff your way through life.

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> A rather petty peeve, but it still gets on my nerves.
> 
> I live in a city with two major universities - Carleton University and the University of Ottawa - and one minor one (St. Paul's University). I find far too many people referring to the University of Ottawa as "Ottawa U". I remind them that it is not "New Brunswick U", "Montreal U", "Toronto U", "Manitoba U", "Saskatchewan U", "Alberta U", "BCU", etc., etc. If they want to call it "U of O", that's fine with me. I went to U of A and know plenty who went to U of T. But somehow, over the last 10 years or so, "Ottawa U" became a fashion, and since people of that age are thoroughly disinterested in anything from history that preceded their 15th birthday, they insist on calling it Ottawa U. Meanwhile, Carleton students still call their school "Carleton", and saying "Ottawa U" is neither faster nor easier than saying U of O.
> 
> ...


More folks seem to know about Carleton. I've often had to explain that there are other universities in Ottawa...one of my kids went to U of O. Ottawa U kind of rolls off the tongue nicely, then again, so did my breakfast.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In fairness, there are some schools that go by single-word names. Someone might say they attended, or hope to attend the University of Oxford or University of Cambridge, but would be just as likely to say simply say "I want to go to Oxford/Cambridge" and would _never_ say "Oxford U". 

The University of Western Ontario*** recently rebranded itself as "Western University". In some respects, that sort of made sense since there are countless Canadians who would say "I applied/went to Western", or "I have a buddy going to Western". But then, there 4 provinces and several territories that would beg to differ on whether being located in London truly counts as "western". Western-ish within Ontario, maybe, but the only university in Canada to call itself "western"? Pish-posh, I say. Truly one of the stupidest post-secondary rebrandings in Canadian academic history, and no doubt some sort of board-of-governors decision. At least when Waterloo Lutheran University became nondenominational, they had the good sense to rebrand themselves as Wilfred Laurier University, so that they got to keep things like team uniforms and such that had the WLU initials on them.

***_Something I never really understood, because some 2/3 of Ontario lies further west than London. If anything, Lakehead University in Thunder Bay truly deserves the title of University of Western Ontario._


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Co-incidentally mhammer, I'm heading to Western today for my wife's convocation. A HUGE day for her, and we're very proud.

The rivalry between Western and Queens is legendary. One of my kids went to Queens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to the Scarborough Heights Institute of Technology.
The acronym is easier to say. lol.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I went to the Scarborough Heights Institute of Technology.
> The acronym is easier to say. lol.


When I went to GBC we referred to it as "Charlie Brown College".


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*People complaing about*....


Robert1950 said:


> *Getting Old*.


nyuk, nyuk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Getting Old.


Beats the hell out of the alternative.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Beats the hell out of the alternative.


Yeah, definitely the lesser of the two evils, so to speak.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Co-incidentally mhammer, I'm heading to Western today for my wife's convocation. A HUGE day for her, and we're very proud.
> 
> The rivalry between Western and Queens is legendary. One of my kids went to Queens.


Congrats to both you and her. Having taught many mature students, I don't think many realize what commitment and persistence it takes to be one. Particularly when, as a grownup, you have to subjugate yourself, all the while thinking "I'm a grownup, fer crissakes. I shouldn't have to put up with this crap.".

Middle-aged moms were always my best students, because 1) there is NOBODY in the world with better time-management skills than a mom, and 2) they were unsure of themselves _juuuuusssssttt_ enough to actually _do_ the damn work.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Congrats to both you and her. Having taught many mature students, I don't think many realize what commitment and persistence it takes to be one. Particularly when, as a grownup, you have to subjugate yourself, all the while thinking "I'm a grownup, fer crissakes. I shouldn't have to put up with this crap.".
> 
> Middle-aged moms were always my best students, because 1) there is NOBODY in the world with better time-management skills than a mom, and 2) they were unsure of themselves _juuuuusssssttt_ enough to actually _do_ the damn work.


Thanks, and you described Mrs. Mooh perfectly.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

This one peeves me. Remember when life was less complicated and the seasons all started on the 21st day of the month.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

People that don't use their signal lights in a vehicle.

That's your only source on the vehicle to communicate with, shouldn't you let the other drivers know your intentions?
Most probably can't signal while they text. 8/


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

"Dudes" who leave mud on their jeeps.

We get it. You and your open toe sandles are extreme.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

People that notice and get annoyed by little things like mud on peoples jeeps.^)@# I don't even notice if my vehicle is dirty till someone writes "Wash me" through the dirt.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> People that notice and get annoyed by little things like mud on peoples jeeps.^)@# I don't even notice if my vehicle is dirty till someone writes "Wash me" through the dirt.


Uh oh...sounds like we got a 'bro' in the house.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> People that notice and get annoyed by little things like mud on peoples jeeps.^)@# I don't even notice if my vehicle is dirty till someone writes "Wash me" through the dirt.


It rains and the vehicle....car, truck, bike, whatever.....gets washed. The only time one of my vehicles gets actually washed is if there is a topless/bikini car wash.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It rains and the vehicle....car, truck, bike, whatever.....gets washed. The only time one of my vehicles gets actually washed is if there is a topless/bikini car wash.


Until I got my summer car, the only cars I ever washed were the company cars. We like them gassed up and clean for whoever needs them next.

I never, ever bothered washing my personal car. As you say, it rains.

These days I wash my car pretty much every week in the summer. It's a slick looking car and I like to keep it nice.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

We generally only give the car a good wash a couple times in the spring, mostly just to wash any salt residue off.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Passive aggresive Canadian drivers who want to knock me off my bike when I filter between them at traffic lights!! Hehe


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

mhammer said:


> In fairness, there are some schools that go by single-word names. Someone might say they attended, or hope to attend the University of Oxford or University of Cambridge, but would be just as likely to say simply say "I want to go to Oxford/Cambridge" and would _never_ say "Oxford U".


Actually in UK you would more likely say 'Manchester Uni' or 'Oxford Uni' than 'University of Manchester etc. Just fyi.

Also the word 'school' refers to compulsory education up to 18 years old. You would NEVER EVER call a university or a post-compulsory education collage a 'school' in UK. If you are at Uni, you would NEVER say 'I'm going to school'. Just another fyi


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> Actually in UK you would more likely say 'Manchester Uni' or 'Oxford Uni' than 'University of Manchester etc. Just fyi.
> 
> Also the word 'school' refers to compulsory education up to 18 years old. You would NEVER EVER call a university or a post-compulsory education collage a 'school' in UK. If you are at Uni, you would NEVER say 'I'm going to school'. Just another fyi


Dear lord, what's the world coming to!

While university is obviously more than mere "school", the term is used generically here to refer to any educational involvement. "So, areyou finished school?" someone might ask in mid-April. "When does school start?" (acceptab;le, although I suspect "When do classes start?" is the morelikely).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> Passive aggresive Canadian drivers who want to knock me off my bike when I filter between them at traffic lights!! Hehe


It may not feel so passive.

We'll keep that practise in Europe, South America and other overpopulated parts of the planet.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Milkman said:


> It may not feel so passive.
> 
> We'll keep that practise in Europe, South America and other overpopulated parts of the planet.


You see - passive aggressive!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Dear lord, what's the world coming to!
> 
> While university is obviously more than mere "school", the term is used generically here to refer to any educational involvement. "So, areyou finished school?" someone might ask in mid-April. "When does school start?" (acceptab;le, although I suspect "When do classes start?" is the morelikely).


I know but in the (independent!) UK, if I said I'm off to school in September, people wiuld look at you strange if you were older than 18 or so. We would say "I'm off to Uni".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> You see - passive aggressive!


Wrong again skippy.

Just plain aggressive.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Wrong again skippy.
> 
> Just plain aggressive.


Ooh! I'm scared mate! Skippy - that's a new one - named after a 70s Australian kangaroo!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...or peanut butter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scared?

Pffft.

Troll much?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It may not feel so passive.
> 
> We'll keep that practise in Europe, South America and other overpopulated parts of the planet.


Hopefully he has the 'organ donor' square checked on his drivers license.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> ...or peanut butter.


On the West Coast 'Skippy' was usually a pro from Asia who was a little light in the loafers. Inside Skippy was someones bitch.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I miss Skippy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No indication of where a website is from.

When checking their "contact" information, it simply has an email form,
rather than at least including their snailmail address, so you know the country of origin.

This has happened many times when I've been sourcing something and trying to find out if they're within our country or not.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

A noisy eater....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Instagram and its infinite sadness.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> D'Addarios on a Bigsby


That's very specific. Would Fender brand be ok?







On a strat trem?







On a 12 string bass?







Would the whole string put you over the top?







Curious minds want to know ...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

bells and whistles, $$$$$$$$$
It's why I keep my 80's Caprice in good shape.
My wife loves her plain jane pick up truck.
Hand crank windows, bench seat, dial heater controls. 
Nothing fancy to go wrong.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

This is also why our income to dept ratio is up to $1.68 owed for every dollar earned. The 'even if your mamma won't lend you money' ad's come to mind.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

People that stand on an escalator and don't let other people past them.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

People that try to pass me on an escalator.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Milk left in the counter.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Guitar string noise/finger dragging when going from one fret to another. Worst than nails on a blackboard. Worst than teeth grinding. Worst than a slap in the face. 
STOP IT!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Guitar string noise/finger dragging when going from one fret to another. Worst than nails on a blackboard. Worst than teeth grinding. Worst than a slap in the face.
> STOP IT!


no. now i'm going to do it EVEN MORE!!!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL


----------

